# Propane Tanks Storage



## Halfpint (Jan 23, 2011)

I need some expet advise. Im planning on using an old 500 gal propane tank to store my 2nd lot of long term food in. The intent is to store a restart kit at a remove location underground. Only about 1 ft of soil but hid well. Has any of you done this before. I got acess to the tank and have all the equipment to refit the tank. Tried to get information from the local propane shop but they didnt know. Help with the following question and any of that great wisdom would be wonderful. 
1. How do you remove all the old propane residue(if there is any)from inside the Tank?
2.What is best to paint or cover the inside so I can use for food storage?
3. Does metal retain any propane?:dunno:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

1. Propane is lighter than water, so filling the tank with water should push out enough of it to make it safer to cut on. It leaves a residue, though. Black, gooey residue will still be left on the inside. It's toxic & stinky so make sure you have a way of containing it however you decide to clean it. It would be unwise, for example, to clean the tank near your garden, water source, livestock, or kids play area.

2. Epoxy

3. I don't know. I would find something else to store my food in.

It would need to be buried deep enough that the temp is pretty constant or it will sweat on the inside, get your food wet & rust. Good luck with it. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*A better solution*



Halfpint said:


> I need some expet advise. Im planning on using an old 500 gal propane tank to store my 2nd lot of long term food in. The intent is to store a restart kit at a remove location underground. Only about 1 ft of soil but hid well. Has any of you done this before. I got acess to the tank and have all the equipment to refit the tank. Tried to get information from the local propane shop but they didnt know. Help with the following question and any of that great wisdom would be wonderful.
> 1. How do you remove all the old propane residue(if there is any)from inside the Tank?
> 2.What is best to paint or cover the inside so I can use for food storage?
> 3. Does metal retain any propane?:dunno:


A better solution would be to buy a pvc septic tank. It is totaly waterproof and has a man hole. You will have to bury it where it won't float out of the ground .

:2thumb:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd skip the lp tank. It does permeate the steel over time. 
We've used em ta make smokers an the only way after a good cleanin ta get the stink out is ta burn it out. I'd find somethin else ta store yer food in.


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

Halfpint said:


> I need some expet advise. Im planning on using an old 500 gal propane tank to store my 2nd lot of long term food in. The intent is to store a restart kit at a remove location underground. Only about 1 ft of soil but hid well. Has any of you done this before. I got acess to the tank and have all the equipment to refit the tank. Tried to get information from the local propane shop but they didnt know. Help with the following question and any of that great wisdom would be wonderful.
> 1. How do you remove all the old propane residue(if there is any)from inside the Tank?
> 2.What is best to paint or cover the inside so I can use for food storage?
> 3. Does metal retain any propane?:dunno:


I would go with several 55 gal clamp top drums Plastic will not need coated steel will need rust proofed.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

When we do cutting / welding on tanks that have contained combustible fuels (gas, diesel, propane, etc) here at work, we follow the rules:



> 7. Welding and Cutting of Tanks and Piping for Flammable and Combustible Liquids and Gases
> *NOTE:* This Section describes the special requirements for welding and cutting of metal tanks and piping which have been used for flammable or combustible liquids and gases. These requirements are in addition to all other requirements of this Standard.
> 
> 7.1 Welding and Cutting of Tanks
> ...


It is better to be safe when doing this kind of stuff.

I will also agree with BillM - a PVC based tank might be the better choice ..


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Definitely go with the PVC and save the propane tank for propane.


----------



## Halfpint (Jan 23, 2011)

To all thanks for the input. I was just looking for something that I could bury, fill with my restart kit and leave it. Maybe the barrels are the way to go. Is there any suggestion on protection from condensation? I considered the water holding tanks but read on here they have a problem with the condensation,,, I have about 45ea 5gal buckets to hide… :dunno:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Gotta go deep, get down where the ground temp be stable. Think caves, most a the time there temps stay within 10°. So, ya might need ta talk with yer state er county extension office an find out at what depth fer yer area that occurs at.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

NaeKid: good post, we got lots a folks wantin ta make smokers outa old lp tanks. Takes a fair amounta work ta clean em up before ya start the fab work. I ain't inta large explosions no more! Eight years a that was enough!


----------

